# Ska Fans?



## rev3la7ion (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone ever listen to Streetlight Manifesto? They're by far my favorite ska band so far. Awesome to listen to while high. Same with Reel Big Fish and stuff.


----------



## BlazedCheshire (Dec 10, 2007)

Reel Big Fish is by far my favorite ska band, I start listening to them and I end up letting every album play through before I change it.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Dec 10, 2007)

Check out Streetlight Manifesto then, their new album (Somewhere in the between) is pretty fucking fire.


----------



## Gyp (Dec 10, 2007)

The Specials will always be my all time fav. Listening to them now, Do the dog.


----------



## BlazedCheshire (Dec 10, 2007)

Im downloading Streetlight Manifesto now, are their other albums worth getting as well?


----------



## rev3la7ion (Dec 10, 2007)

Definitely. They're fucking amazing.


----------



## bionic bubonic chronic J (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm a fan of Streetlight!
Catch 22's Keasby Nights is one of my fave ska albums... it has some members of Streetlight Manifesto on it .


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep. You do know Thomas Kalanosky (sp?), the lead singer of Streetlight Manifesto, wrote the entire Keasby Nights album when he was a part of Catch 22. That's why he remade it; he owns it. haha


----------



## SraGreen (Jun 30, 2008)

Everything Goes Numb by Streetlight = Best Album Made By Mankind.

"A Better Place, A Better Time" and "Point/Counterpoint" are recurring pieces whenever my buddies and I listen to music. They're just so beautiful. And the whole album deals with social outcasts and violence; it's such a thought-provoking album.


----------



## tehdansauce (Jul 1, 2008)

slightly stoopid is where it's at.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 1, 2008)

Streetlight is better. But the pre-sublime band known as Slightly Stoopid is pretty good too.


----------



## royalewithcheese40 (Jul 3, 2008)

dude, Rev i was about to make the identical post but i decided to look threw them first. thats crazy. 
Yes, streetlight is so damn good! I cant stop listening to everthing goes numb. theres so much content, musical talent and emotion in that ablbum. and not like pop punk delilah emotion... keasby nights is sick too but the brass in everthing goes numb is beautiful. everyone go download their shit right now!!


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jul 4, 2008)

reel big fish


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 4, 2008)

Reel Big Fish is awesome too but they're more laid back reggae ska rock than anything. Streetlight Manifesto is punk rock ska.


----------



## royalewithcheese40 (Jul 6, 2008)

REEL BIG FISH DUDE!! haha come on man. streetlight f's big fish in the A. the lyrical content, the horns, are you seriously comparing these two bands?


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 6, 2008)

I wasn't comparing anything about them except the genre's... Both bands are awesome though. If I'm in the mood for something witty and laid back then I'll go for some Reel Big Fish. If I'm in the mood for something upbeat and energetic then I'll go for Streetlight Manifesto.


----------



## royalewithcheese40 (Jul 6, 2008)

nah i totally dig what your saying. i was comenting on the post before that. dude just writes "real big fish" like theyre so bad ass thats all you need to put. he was basically disagreed with streetlight being sick. what im saying is rbf is entertaining but not on the level with streetlight


----------



## vcrew.gambit (Jul 7, 2008)

Streetlight Manifesto is the absolute greatest thing to ever happen to ska.

They helped redeem an entire genre of music, after so many years of garbage pop punk "ska" poisoning the airwaves.

And considering Streetlight Manifesto is made up of members of Catch 22 and One Cool Guy, you should also check out those bands, and also, Bandits of the Acoustic Revolution (Streetlight unplugged).

RBF, The Aquabats, Less Than Jake, Big D, Goldfinger, Five Iron Frenzy, all garbage. Can't stand that stuff.

Streetlight for life!


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 7, 2008)

BOTAR is fucking amazing. "They Provide the paint for the picture perfect masterpiece that you will paint on the inside of your eyelids" is the GREATEST song to skank to ever.

But I do like RBF. Their concerts are amazing. They sound better live than on their albums.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 24, 2008)

"Vincent Van Gogh, Why do you weep?
You were on your way to heaven, but the road was steep
And who was there to break your fall?
We're guilty, One and All

And I don't know much, but I do know this
* With a golden heart, comes a rebel fist*
But I can't help agreeing with those that would not quit."


----------



## $moketrees420 (Jul 29, 2008)

(Heres To Life) originally done by Bandits of the Acoustic Revolution

me and my buddies were fish bowling my friends car 2 years ago. i was so out of it; dazing out and what not until i heard these fast variasions of horns and guitars. I immediatly fell in love. that band was Streetlight Manifesto. by far one of the most instrumentally, and lyrically skilled bands to ever pick up the instruments. My favorite band by far; so im with rev3la7ion on this one. RBF is nasty as well. they have a laid back feel to Ska which is siiick. Suicide Machines are a must as well when discussing Ska music. Specials started it all so why forget them? Sublime always sets the mood for a good blunt as well. Less Than Jake is an every now and then sort of Ska band that ill listen too. Mighty Mighty Bosstones are disgusting as well. another vetran ska band. Jeffries Fan Club aint too well known but theyre goood as well. Sorry to write you all a book, but its just cool to see some other pot smokers, who dig Ska haha 

Streetlight for life brothaaa

Keep skankin -Sully


----------

